# On Divorce: Fix What Wants to be Fixed



## colorado_divorce (Jan 24, 2011)

In almost all divorce instances there should be no winners or losers in the usual sense. Divorce is not a game where you should keep score. For example, you usually do not win or lose your children. Decisions are produced in the young children”s very best interests. Normally the best results for the children happen when their parents can agree to a parenting strategy. Think of your divorce as a traffic accident. Given that in Colorado Springs divorce is actually no fault, who caused the accident just isn't relevant. What is necessary is instant triage to start to repair the damage both to men and women and property. It’s important you usually do not harp on the past faults of the other party. The only relevant questions at this point in time are the way to fix what wants to be fixed, clean up the mess and move foreword. If everybody is treated ok, then you will find no winners and no losers.


----------



## Notinlove (Jan 28, 2011)

great post


----------

